# Bowfishing in ND



## carpkillergf

I'm from the detroit lakes, mn area and usually do a lot of bowfishing around there. However, i'm living in grand forks this summer and i have my bow ready to go. where is there carp in the area? as far as I know there are only rivers around here and i'm not sure where to find the carp. Any got any starting points for me? What lakes or rivers have carp in them? Any help would be great! Thanks.


----------



## mjoe

I think duckslayer100 goes to school up there, he would be the one to ask.


----------



## Duckslayer100

Hey, where do you live? I'd be glad to take you out sometime. I don't have that many good spots up here, but I'm bound and determined to find new spots this summer. You kinda came on a bad year. The river is WAY lower than it usually is. On high-level years the ditches flood and the carp shooting rocks. Drop me a PM. We deffinately should head out.
-Tyler


----------



## Almomatic

Guys, check out Lake Ardoch, you should be able to shoot carp there till your sick of it. Also, get north of town by the diversion and outlet of the treatment plant, lots of shooting to be had. Once the Cottonwood fuzz starts hitting the river, get on a boat and drift the shoreline. Have fun!


----------



## weasle414

Almomatic said:


> you should be able to shoot carp there till your sick of it.


LIAR! You can't get sick of bowfishing! It's physically impossible! :lol:


----------



## carp_killer

no no no alex :eyeroll: ya got it all rong he said you SHOULD be able to shoot carp tell your sick of it so he noes its imposible to get sick of it.


----------



## WeisengerberBurger

Carpkiller, you should just give up the sport and meet me at bt for a cheesengerber


----------



## carpkillergf

i would but there they charge for bbq sauce now and they got rid of the cheddar nuggets...carpin is all i got left. only if red fusion would go on sale again.


----------



## roughfishfever22

Well you know carpkillergf if you would just get a job where you and your roomy wouldn't have to work weekends we could just about clean the carp out of becker county or at least have fun trying


----------



## killer698

Any one been out lately? Moved up here a year ago and haven't found any good spots, had a bunch back home in the twin cities area. Let's me know I'm dying to get out and slay some carp!


----------



## Threefingers2

Ya good luck Killer 698 on getting a reply on here I cannot believe how dead this fourm is for the whole state. I tryed getting something going on here last year and no such luck. I know there are alot and i mean alot of carp killers out there but this talk fourm is dead. I moved here about 12 years ago and havnt found a reall hot spot, tell ya the truth after going out and looking for most of the day i kinda gave up, and when i did find some i hadn't lined up a place to take the carp to so i supose thats my fault for not being prepared. I haven't been out in a couple of years but if you walk the bays down by the desert and anywhere you can find some slack water they might be in there. Take care and good luck on stabing a few. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman

Threefingers2 if your in Mandan your right in the middle of some of the best carp shooting around. The Jamestown reservoir here is very good also, as is the Pipestem reservoir. The James River is good all the way from South Dakota to New Rockford. They were commercial fishing carp on the Jamestown Reservoir a few years ago, but the Rabbi that approved the fish didn't like all the blemishes from arrows that didn't hold and marked up the fish.

Edit: Right now you can't beat the small creeks running into the Jamestown and Pipestem rivers. One creek west of my place about eight miles is just churning with carp a mile upstream from the reservoir in a friends pasture. I think were about a week from the spawn. I know my Koi in the pond behind my house are getting fired up. Each morning there is a chase for a while. I need to get some vegetation in and that's all it will take for them to start.


----------

